# T-shirt Printing: Office Insights



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

London UK: If you have ever indulged in a spot of t-shirt printing with us and been totally amazed at the lightening fast time in which you received your visual detailing all art work and print positions then here is why. She is called Paula Rúpolo and she is the creative force and general problem solver here at Printsome. You may have even spoken to Paula directly as she often offers her t-shirt printing knowledge, vast as it is, to the sales department. Along with Jay, who we lovingly refer to as the ‘T-shirt Printing Oracle’, Paula deals with every order personally and always provides knowledgeable design and printing advice to the clients.

We asked Paula to select a few t-shirts for this week’s #TshirtTuesday blog post and as the ancient proverb states: ‘you can learn a lot about a person by the T-shirts they choose’.










Paula is an avid movie watcher and usually the first in the office to know about new releases or the slightly obscure films that we should all watch. See the Bill Murray and X-Men t-shirts for more details. As well as providing sound t-shirt printing and cinema advice, Paula is also chief office DJ, which, as anybody who works in an office will know, is a huge responsibility. She is often introducing us to new music and some lesser known bands such as Canadian collective Broken Sound Scene, whose t-shirt appears below. She even throws in the odd One Direction number to keep the advice team happy. As mentioned above, Paula is the main creative force behind Printsome and a very talented designer. Like most designers she has an unusual fascination with typography, which is a very good thing when it comes to t-shirt printing and design. She has also created some really interesting design studies about the importance of colour and names in global branding.

I can’t believe I have got this far down before mentioning that Paula is Brazilian. Paula is Brazilian by the way, and very much looking forward to this summer when her part of the office will be awash with yellow and green for the 2014 World Cup in Brazil. You will find no carnival t-shirts here but a pretty cool design paying homage to Brazilian comedian Mussum.


----------

